# N Scale Inglenook plans because why not?



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hello there, I am planning the track of an Inglenook. I don't have N scale supplies or any for that matter. I used to run HO scale but now I live in a small space and I figured a track puzzle switching layout will be right for me for this space as I love puzzles. I plan on using Code 80 Atlas Segments and Peco Switches. Here is what I got so far on SCARM. I have more space but right now I got to move a lot of boxes :/


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

That sad face when no attachments because I am a computer illiterate 20 year old.


----------



## Wisdomwalker (Nov 11, 2017)

Colorado1445 said:


> That sad face when no attachments because I am a computer illiterate 20 year old.


Personally, I would build something similar to the time saver. of something like this.
What do you plan to switch, where is it coming from, and where is it going?


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

Wisdomwalker said:


> Personally, I would build something similar to the time saver. of something like this?
> What do you plan to switch, and where is it coming from, and where is it going?



I was leaning toward an Industrial setting or a military setting, the time saver looks extremely interesting. 
I am probably going to go for shortish flat cars so I could go for the Military setting (because military history nerd) The cargo would be going to the front lines or the boats for the American home WW2 setting I am looking at. But the Industrial setting has more options for locations.

The time saver looks pretty good. I also saw the Switch-mans Nightmare and I thought that looks great as well. I would love to find a way to incorporate two on my interests on the layout. The main reason I was looking at the Inglenook was the opportunity to add on once I clear the extra bedroom of a massive load of boxes and antiques.


----------



## Wisdomwalker (Nov 11, 2017)

Colorado1445 said:


> I was leaning toward an Industrial setting or a military setting, the time saver looks extremely interesting.
> I am probably going to go for shortish flat cars so I could go for the Military setting (because military history nerd) The cargo would be going to the front lines or the boats for the American home WW2 setting I am looking at. But the Industrial setting has more options for locations.
> 
> The time saver looks pretty good. I also saw the Switch-mans Nightmare and I thought that looks great as well. I would love to find a way to incorporate two on my interests on the layout. The main reason I was looking at the Inglenook was the opportunity to add on once I clear the extra bedroom of a massive load of boxes and antiques.


I'm in similar space constrictions. I will be moving soon and don't want to dive into something big until I plant my feet, so small it will me. I can see some pretty cool military opportunities, and the ability to expand with a time saver design. 

You could model one part of a rail road with the intent of adding the rest later. For instance:
Maybe for now you could model a weapons depot, where you have weapons coming and going. Later, you could add the factory that manufactures the weapons and a port, or transport facility where weapons are delivered to be sent to the front line. 

On another note you could model just the manufacturing facility. you would need raw materials coming in and could break up trains to go to different parts of the factory.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

Wisdomwalker said:


> I'm in similar space constrictions. I will be moving soon and don't want to dive into something big until I plant my feet, so small it will me. I can see some pretty cool military opportunities, and the ability to expand with a time saver design.
> 
> You could model one part of a rail road with the intent of adding the rest later. For instance:
> Maybe for now you could model a weapons depot, where you have weapons coming and going. Later, you could add the factory that manufactures the weapons and a port, or transport facility where weapons are delivered to be sent to the front line.
> ...


I think I will go with the Military option, I think a Vietnam era layout for the home front would be a good option. I am getting payed on Thursday so I am probably going to order in some track and the Loco. I am going to look into the history of Vietnam era switchers. Or I could go WW2 or WW1 (Armored trains were actually on the front lines and of course we have the rail guns), heck I can even go Civil War. So many choices. The construction of track will probably be next week.


----------

